# Servlet - Weiterleitung



## bronks (18. Aug 2005)

Hi!

Vom Controller(Servlet) wird man per RequestDispatcher auf eine JSP gelenkt, welche die Ausgabe eines Servlets in einer Tabelle anzeigt. Es gibt einen ganz bestimmten Umstand, bei dem dieses Servlet den Controller, nach Überprüfung einiger Bedingungen mit einem Parameter aufrufen muß.

Der Informationsfluß:
1. Der Controller leitet den Request auf eine JSP per RequestDispatcher um
2. Diese JSP enthält u.a. ein includetes Servlet
3. Dieses Servlet untersucht den Request
4. Unter bestimmten Bedingungen muß von diesem Servlet auf den Controller umgeleitet werden. Dabei wird dem Controller ein Parameter mitgegeben.

Versucht habe ich, in das Servlet einen RequestDispatcher einzubauen. Das wird mit dieser Meldung quittiert: java.lang.IllegalStateException: Cannot forward after response has been committed, was nicht unverständlich ist.

Bitte gebt mir jemand einen Tip, wie ich aus diesem Servlet den Controller aufrufen kann.

Vielen Dank!

Bronks


----------



## Guest (18. Aug 2005)

Kann es sein, dass du vor der Umleitung bereits irgendwas ausgegeben hast? (Sollst du nämlich nicht)


----------



## bronks (18. Aug 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass du vor der Umleitung bereits irgendwas ausgegeben hast? (Sollst du nämlich nicht)


Hast recht! Ein Request gehört der JSP, die schon etwas ausgegeben hat und dann erst kommt das Servlet dran ...


----------

